# How much do your dogs cost per month?



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Hubby has asked me to compile a list of how much a dog would cost and we may consider me getting a dog when we move if we can find a place with a good garden and a landlord that will allow it. So on this very narrow possibility I'm asking what you spend each month on a dog.

So far I worked out my insurance would be 27 pounds for 4000 cover or 16 for 2500 cover and that includes my cat and a premium of 50 pounds for the cat and 60 for the dog. 

I know Siberian Huskies need a high quality diet but I'm not sure how much they eat (I know they eat less than most dogs from what I've read) So I'm estimating the food to cost between 30 and 50 pounds a month is that a reasonable estimate or am I under doing it? 

I wouldn't be getting a dog walker, hubby and I would be walking the dog ourselves. 2 times a day for about 2-3 hours in total. 

Is there anything else I should be thinking of? Occasional toy costs are a given and an emergency fund in-case he or she swallows something and has to go to the vets.


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't know how much exactly, but I'd say my biggest expense are all those extras that I just can't resist getting my dog. Interesting toys, more training, a comfy bed, etc. And then those unexpected vet fees for a scratched retina -- twice!

My guess is that your costs would end up being anywhere from £30 (40 if you buy insurance) - 100 per month.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

I've had Ted 3 weeks and have already spent around £150 BUT that included setting up and a huge bag of food.

I pay £10.60 a month insurance for Ted and that is for £7000 worth of cover.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I will use Logan as my example for you, he is a gsd who is 17months old.

His insurance is with pet plan and he has the lifetime cover which costs just under £30 a month.

He is fed on royal canin maxi junior and a 15 kg bag last him just over 2 weeks and costs me £39 a bag.

His vaccinations cost £46 a year, he has just had his booster and kennel cough vaccine. Worming costs around £7 every 3 months.

If he needs to go to the vets for anything i have to pay the first £90 excess then pet plan pay the rest.

Other than that he just has rawhide chews which cost a couple of pound each and one last him about a week as i don't leave him with it all the time. Then toys and pamper stuff which is up to you how much you spend.

I hope this helps. And good luck with persuading your OH. I think you are doing a fantastic job doing all of this research, it shows that you are going to be a very good and responsible owner! X


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Let's see;

-No insurance so no cost
-Arden grange every 3/4 weeks -£29.99
-Raw bones every 2 weeks-£0.99p x 2 = £1.98 x 2 =£3.96
-Flea treatment-£28.90 for 3 pack-3rd month skipped due to having 2 spare
-Training classes-£2 per week x 4 = £8 (Currently not including Maya due to no vaccinations)

This is not including what I fork out on dog shows, leads, tags, toys etc as those are random.


----------



## Nessie162 (Jul 16, 2010)

- No insurace (yet ) 
- Food - around 38 pounds per month
- Toys - 10 pounds per month 
- Treats - 2 pounds per month 
- Other (Treat bags, dummies etc.) - 10 pounds per month

So I send around 60 pounds per month for my puppy


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

So food would probably cost more like 80 pounds a month (sorry my husband has this keyboard set to the US so I can't use the pound key). Do you just feed dry food? I think that's something I need to research too. From what I've seen natures best, royal canin, eukanuba seemed like they would be the types of foods that I could be buying. Do GDS eat more than Huskys or about the same?

Edit: I missed a whole bunch of posts when I posted that. Thanks guys for the info it's really helpful


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Probably about 30 pounds a month.
7-ish for food (hard to work out as tiny amounts!)
15-insurance
5-ish for flea treatment (doesnt need doing every month)
3-ish for treats 
I bulk by most things coz Im buying for 3 pooches.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Just been to find this, I posted it a few weeks back now.....

This is an excerpt from my puppy pack....

The cost of owning a dog

The following costs give an approximate idea of the expenses involved with owning a puppy/dog  there are also examples of vets fees if you have the unfortunate experience of requiring a major operation/procedure.

One off initial costs	
Puppy	£500-£700
Crate	£50
Microchipping	£30
Car harness or	£15
Dog guard/seat protectors	£30-£80 (custom made can be over £250)
Dog bowls	£10
Initial puppy check up at vets	£30
KC transfer for pup to your ownership	£12-£28
Dog first aid kit	£30
Boot liner	£70
Grooming brushes	£20
Regular & one off medical costs	
Flea/wormer (3 months  internet suppliers)	£40
Thornit powder (for ears  annual supply internet suppliers)	£10
Annual boosters (including KC vaccination)	£70
Spay (dependent partly on size of bitch for anaesthetic dose)	£180-£235
Neuter (for straight forward op, if the dog has undescended testicle(s) the price would be as for a spay)	£90-160
Regular costs	
Insurance (monthly)	£28 (pet plan platinum)
Food (monthly)	£40 (raw fed) 
£50-£60 (complete/wet)
Leads & collars (annually)	£40
Dog fleeces/throws (2 years)	£20
Dog beds (annual)	£40
Toys/treats (annual  we are stingy!)	£30
Dog walker (weekly)	£30
Dog sitter/kennelling for when you are away (per day)	£15-£25
Training Costs	
Puppy socialisation classes (6 week course)	£40-£60
Dog classes (at least weekly)	£3.50-£5
Misc. Training gear (leads/collars/clickers etc - annual)	£40
Tracking harness	£60
Leather line	£40
One off treatments/operations (proof, if needed, of the value of good insurance)
Double hip replacement	£7,000
Single hip replacement	£2,500-£3,000
Cruciate repair op & follow up treatment	£3,000
Broken toe repair & follow up treatment	£1,800
Hydrotherapy course (not covered by all insurance policies)	£200
Ear infection, swabs under GA by vet & treatment	£180
Antibiotics, eg upset tummy	£60 (not worth claiming for on insurance)

Not all of the above costs are necessary; the ones that are (in my opinion) are highlighted in red. As you can see, this alone will come to well over £2,000 in the first year or so. Also bear in mind this list is by no means comprehensive, there will be other costs you will come across, such as replacement shoes, clothes, repair to damaged door frames etc, and if you want to take your dog abroad then pet passport(s).

And bear in mind, it's a couple of years since I put these costs together, so they are a little out of date and need revising.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

willow is a 8 month old golden. 
Fish 4 dogs 12kg lasts 2 months nearly - £16
naturediet half tray per day - £13
raw bones £15 per month bout £4 a week
training treats £10 per month
training £5 per week £20 per month
ringcraft £2 per week £8 per month
argos platinum insurance. £16
£98 per month. But things like training i pay for the course in one go so it doesn't seem so bad. Like the others this doesn't include sundries.and for me another big cost is shows . Good luck to you, they are worth every penny!


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

about 3 times more than my other half thinks :lol:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Maiisiku said:


> So far I worked out my insurance would be 27 pounds for 4000 cover or 16 for 2500 cover and that includes my cat and a premium of 50 pounds for the cat and 60 for the dog.


Id look for a better insurance.

Its extremely easy to hit that limit. Look for a company that offers unlimited, lifetime cover per condition. Unless you have a huge bank balance of course, and dont have to worry about funds.

A lot of insurance companies will only pay for the first year of treatment, then that condition will be excluded on future policies and any fees you will have to pay in full.

Make sure you read the small print.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

All three of my boys cost:

£10 food pm
£22 insurance pm for all three
maybe +/-£10 treats pm

Thats not too bad.

Just obviously doesnt include any vet bills. Like Phoneix today, the total amount of the surgery was £285 thank god for insurance as we are all off on our holiday Friday!

Initial costs of getting the dogs: 
Each dog cost around £120 adoption fee etc.
Beds cost around £30 each (Im sure I have bought around 10 beds for Phoenix since he has been a pup!!!)
Crates are 2nd hand from carboot/free ads the biggest one was £85.
Dog Stands/Bowls x3 - £30
Dog coats for Winter x6 -£180
Dog Leads - £5 each - I have probably gone through 20 of these in a year!
Puppy vax - luckily we had a good deal at the time so it was £20 for both jabs.
Kennel costs of when my mum comes to visit, as she is allergic - £24per night

Think thats about it.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

tiddlypup said:


> about 3 times more than my other half thinks :lol:


snap  :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't want to think about it!!!!

Insurance - £58.43 (petplan, the value insurance as that's the only policy they do that covers Candy)
Food - 2x 15kg country choice maintenance £26 wet food for Candy costs about £15-20
Toys - Probably only £5
Treats - Around £10

So err, call it £121 a month.

I'm going to cry. This is without the cats!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Fyfer said:


> I don't know how much exactly, but I'd say my biggest expense are all those extras that I just can't resist getting my dog.


I'm the same. Everytime i go into the pet shop, i always get such a craving to buy something nice for Alfie :lol:

On food, i tend to spend roughly £20-£30 a month. And obviously extra on things like new toys/treats etc...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

8 pound......................


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd say initial expenses (for the first week or so) are about £100. This includes getting a crate/pen, bedding, food, toys etc.

I won't talk about insurance as I don't have any and it seems to vary a great deal. I spend around £41 on food for my dog every month. I don't buy treats for him, I tend to either bake him liver cake or just use little pieces of hotdog since he's not fussy about food and I find pre-made treats on the whole are not good for dogs or too expensive.

The real expense comes from the things that you just can't resist buying for your dog. Things like new toys, a paw plunger, furminator, doggy backpack, a new harness, a new collar, polka dot raincoat etc. :thumbup: I'm sure we're all guilty of things like that but it's the necessities that are actually quite cheap and the things our dogs don't need but we want that are a bit more expensive.



TedEBear said:


> I've had Ted 3 weeks and have already spent around £150 BUT that included setting up and a huge bag of food.
> 
> I pay £10.60 a month insurance for Ted and that is for £7000 worth of cover.




Which insurance company are you using?


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Rough estimates for one of my pair a month (working with the foods I'm about to swap them to).

Skinners Duck and Rice dry food: £10
Arden Grange Partners Lamb and Rice wet food: £16
Lifelong insurance for Vizsla (Lurcher's is a good bit less): £17.93
Treats: about £10
Replacing toys/leads etc: about £5

So almost £60 per dog a month not including one offs like agility kit etc.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

TedEBear said:


> I've had Ted 3 weeks and have already spent around £150 BUT that included setting up and a huge bag of food.
> 
> I pay £10.60 a month insurance for Ted and that is for £7000 worth of cover.


who are you insured with? im just lookig atm for who to choose


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Terr said:


> I'd say initial expenses (for the first week or so) are about £100. This includes getting a crate/pen, bedding, food, toys etc.
> 
> I won't talk about insurance as I don't have any and it seems to vary a great deal. I spend around £41 on food for my dog every month. I don't buy treats for him, I tend to either bake him liver cake or just use little pieces of hotdog since he's not fussy about food and I find pre-made treats on the whole are not good for dogs or too expensive.
> 
> ...


More Than... I had the same cover when we had our cat.

With regards costs... my breakdown for Ted is probably along these lines for initial start up:

Bed - £10 from Tesco.. he loves it
Cage - £35
Bowls - £10
Food - £23 for 7.5KG
Leads and Harness - £20
Toys - Hmmm... daren't say
Food Container - £15 (Got this to stop Ted raiding... as a Terrier he has his nose in EVERYTHING!)
Microchipping - £16 through the dog warden
Treats etc - probably around £8
KC registration - £32
Dog Tag - £5

Can't think of anything else i have actually needed so its not incredibly expensive to set up in honesty. Ted himself was the biggest expense.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the really helpful information I have started the pot off with £8.19  I get paid next week so hopefully I can put some more in  I'll start building my list up soon and I'll be buying little things like a collar, harness, lead etc each month to spread the cost.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Maiisiku said:


> So food would probably cost more like 80 pounds a month (sorry my husband has this keyboard set to the US so I can't use the pound key). Do you just feed dry food? I think that's something I need to research too. From what I've seen natures best, royal canin, eukanuba seemed like they would be the types of foods that I could be buying. Do GDS eat more than Huskys or about the same?
> 
> Edit: I missed a whole bunch of posts when I posted that. Thanks guys for the info it's really helpful


food will no way cost u that much! i have two dogs, who maybe cost me about around £30 a month (if that), and thats on a high quality dry food. (they r now on fish4dogs)
also the three foods u mentioned r possibly the most expensive foods, but not very good ones.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I don't want to think about it!!!!
> 
> Insurance - £58.43 (petplan, the value insurance as that's the only policy they do that covers Candy)
> Food - 2x 15kg country choice maintenance £26 wet food for Candy costs about £15-20
> ...


That's not bad for two dogs hun *hugs* Don't cry! You have lots of cats right now


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Ducky said:


> food will no way cost u that much! i have two dogs, who maybe cost me about around £30 a month (if that), and thats on a high quality dry food. (they r now on fish4dogs)
> also the three foods u mentioned r possibly the most expensive foods, but not very good ones.


Oh  Cheaper is good! If it's only £30 then I won't be paying more than £100 out on everything (that includes insurance and all my other pets)


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Maiisiku said:


> That's not bad for two dogs hun *hugs* Don't cry! You have lots of cats right now


Three dogs  :lol:

Well considering Gwyn is staying now (I've not heard from the girl who wanted him so stuff that! Baby boy is staying with me!) my costs won't go down that much :lol:


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

Thinking back to what I spent when I got Bobby -

Collar
Lead
Toys
VetBed
Crate
Puppy Playpen
Doggie Blankets
Puppy Pads
Initial Vets exam
Worming tablets
Flea treatment
Water Bowls
Dog Bowls
Dog Tags
Micrichipped (was done by breeder but may be something you will need to get)
Pet Insurance (Healthy Pets)
Dog Food (Chappie and raw meat)
Dog Harness
Long Training Lead

Think thats about it. As for the costs of food, as mentioned he is now on tinned Chappie - one of the cheapest dog foods you can get to be honest but has a good reputation for being good for dogs and just about the only thing he will eat!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Do dogs microchip cost more than cats? I'm sure I only paid £20 for Bailey's chip and that was at the vet. I paid £15 for Kai when we had him.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Just got a quote from healthy pets they want £67 a month


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Three dogs  :lol:
> 
> Well considering Gwyn is staying now (I've not heard from the girl who wanted him so stuff that! Baby boy is staying with me!) my costs won't go down that much :lol:


For 3 that's good! I'm thinking I'll be adding another £40 a month on my pet expenses. I already pay £35 for Bailey and £15 on the small pets. But I am very frugal with them as I am moving in a year and we are saving for that and the puppy  I also make most of my cat toys.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Maiisiku said:


> Oh  Cheaper is good! If it's only £30 then I won't be paying more than £100 out on everything (that includes insurance and all my other pets)


and thats for the two of them, not each!

kodys microchip only cost £20, think it varies depending on vets.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Just got a quote from healthy pets they want £67 a month


Have you tried tesco? I pay £5.84 for Bailey with a £50 thing. They wanted you to pay the first £60 for a dog and I think it was only £10 more.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Ducky said:


> and thats for the two of them, not each!
> 
> kodys microchip only cost £20, think it varies depending on vets.


I'll probably get it done though the vet, if I think it's too expensive I'll find someone who does it cheaper.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Maiisiku said:


> Have you tried tesco? I pay £5.84 for Bailey with a £50 thing. They wanted you to pay the first £60 for a dog and I think it was only £10 more.


I had tesc insurance for my 2 cats when I lived with my mum. It was just under £5 for the both of them which was great!!

I had a look earlier but couldn't see them doing a multiple policy (they only did up to 3 on one policy I think :/)


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Initial cost of puppy, this varies depending on breed and if rescue or pedigree from breeder, if you buy from a breeder make sure they are reputable and have had all relevant health tests for breed.

This is what I bought for my pup (now 17 weeks old)

Puppy pen £24
Crate £39
Vetbed (bought for me as an Xmas present last year)
Collar with her name and my mobile no embroidered on it £7
Lead £5
Bowls (water and food) £25
Training classes £4 a week
Food (approx £60 a month for 5 dogs)
Puppy vaccs £41 (then £30 per annum)
Worm tratment £2 every 2 weeks until 12 weeks old, then every 3-6 months
Flea treatment (£30 a month for 5 dogs)
Microchip £20
(transfer KC registration £12, I didn't need to as I bred pup)
Lots of toys!!! probably about £50 so far

Then there's spey/castration when pup is old enough depending on size etc, but from about £100 for a small dog upto about £250 for a big bitch.

I've been looking into insurance for my younger 2 dogs, petplan (who I've been told are the best) £90 for their best option, most of the others about £30.

Then as they get older there may be medication, my oldest boy (now 15 and only been on heart meds since October last year) £40 a month.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I had tesc insurance for my 2 cats when I lived with my mum. It was just under £5 for the both of them which was great!!
> 
> I had a look earlier but couldn't see them doing a multiple policy (they only did up to 3 on one policy I think :/)


I think you have to call them for more than 3 hun.

Oenoke: Thanks for your list 

In general what would be a minimum amount of time to be doing dog training? Can you 'complete' the classes and continue doing it yourself? £3-5 a week is fine but I'm just wondering.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

OK here is the list of basics I think I'll need from all that everyone has told me:


Things I can buy each month:
Collar £5
Lead (extending one and a spair one incase it breaks which I hope it doesn't!) about £20 for both.
Harness £7
Toys lets not go there on price  (this dog will be spoilt just as my cat is).
bowls (2 one for water and one for food) £10 
Tag (once I decide on a name maybe) £5
Blanket (I'll probably make one). Free because I'll be making it  

£47 ish.

When I find a breeder and place a deposit:
crate £50-75 (I'm not sure what size I'll need so I need to find out.
flea treatment £20 (for 3)
Worming treatment £10 (I think)
Dog food (unless it's supplied by the breeder which occationally it is) £30
if puppy is pad trained, pads £7 (for a pack)
treats £10
KC reg: £12-32? 

£182

When puppy comes home:
Vet check £30 aprox
microchip £20 aprox
pet insurance £10 a month 

£60


and later nutering or spay £60-120 for a male more for a female.

Ongoing costs:
Training classes £20 a month.
Insurance £10 a month
Food £30 a month (ish)
Toy replacements £10 a month
Total ongoing: £70

Misic ongoing:
£34 (6 flea treatments)
£30 worming 
vet fees.

Edit: ops, puppy £700 (maybe)


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> OK here is the list of basics I think I'll need from all that everyone has told me:
> 
> Things I can buy each month:
> Collar £5
> ...


I wouldn't personally flea the pup unless it actually gets fleas... its a lot of chemical to slap on for no reason.

Don't get into the trap of using puppy pads... Ted was a nightmare to potty train while he had the pads... minute i took them away and just accepted a few accidents he started to go outside rather than being confused.

I've just wormed Ted for £1.85 i think it was... Drontal tablet.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Here is my costs from getting Skye (12 1/2 weeks old)- 
Puppy - £1300
Bowls - £7 each = £14
Collar - £5
Leash - £8
Flexi - £10
Food per month - £40 ish- James Wellbeloved mixed with Orjien (starting to move her over)
Treats per month - £10 
Bed - £16
Crate's - £12 for the first when she was tiny, £18 for the little bigger one (for travel), £32 for her nighttime one. 
Bedding/rugs for the sofa to avoid her coating the sofa in fur (probably per month)- £8
Toys - £120 (I went a little overboard)
Replacement toys per month - £10
Insurance - Gosh I really should get that done! Thank you to all on the thread for reminding me
Emergency fund - £2,200 
Tag x2 - £12 for both
Microchip - £30, I got the thermal one 
Grooming stuff (brushes and what not) - £20
Cleaning spray - Homemade but about £4 a month for the first month at least
Training classes - £40 for 4 weeks (puppy), £60 for 8 weeks (adult), £50 for 6 weeks (Junior agility)
Car harness - £12, I don't own a car and got it purely as a just incase as we are off on holiday in a few weeks


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

TedEBear said:


> I wouldn't personally flea the pup unless it actually gets fleas... its a lot of chemical to slap on for no reason.
> 
> Don't get into the trap of using puppy pads... Ted was a nightmare to potty train while he had the pads... minute i took them away and just accepted a few accidents he started to go outside rather than being confused.
> 
> I've just wormed Ted for £1.85 i think it was... Drontal tablet.


Agreed with the fleas!

Oh gosh don't get me started on puppy pads. Dascha was on them and thought she could then pee on rug's and when we got carpet it was aweful! Took her quite a white to realise it was not where she was meant to go because of the pads.


----------



## Border Collie 1991 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd say roughly Jack would cost me about £15 to £20 a month. 

I can't understand why some people get rid of their dogs because "they're too expensive to look after". 

Excluding vet's bills, it's quite inexpensive to own a dog.


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

I dnt know why so many people are against puppy pads to be honest.

Bobs had been trained to use them by the breeder, and one of the first things he did when I bought him home was to run over to the pad I had out for him.

I started off with one in the living room and one upstairs for during the night.

After a while I moved the pad out into the kitchen, then conservatory and then outside. It took hardly any time at all, was dead easy and of course after a few weeks he was going out in the garden all the time.

The nightime pad I just did away with as he got used to holding his wee in all night.

It was all just so easy, didnt have any accidents on the floor, didnt have to rush and interrupt him in mid wee, and even when I moved the position of the pad he just ran to it automatically.

I have never used them before, but to be honest, would not have another pup and not have puppy pads. it just made life so much easier.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

3 dogs per month, 2 staffies, med breed and a border terrier x, small breed.

food; harringtons dry complete 20kg £27.92 (highly recommend)
worming; drontal plus £2.22 (4 tabs every 3 months £1.67 each)
flea; bob martin double action £4.62 for staffies, £2.25 for border

£37.01 month, £12.33 each month for each dog.
£9.24 week, £3.08 each week for each dog.

am looking into insurance at the mo.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Puppy pads were a nightmare for me. Sky got too used to them and wouldn't let me know when she needed to go outside for a wee.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Kiara  Harringtons is just Wagg in a prettier packaging. Glad to knw it's working for your lot though :thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

willow was good with her puppy pads..... sometimes she will still wee where apad used to be though! i have 1 in my room for 1st thing after she has been asleep all night & 1 on the landing. i try to ignore it when she does a wee indors but lots of praise for outside wee!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I buy a 15kg bag of skinners dog food that last me about 2 months and i get that for about 20 pounds.

I also buy hardy toys that last a long time, such as kongs, treats balls and hard rubber balls on a rope. I also give her plastic bottles with dried food inside to play with too. Some of the above toys have lasted for years :thumbup: But Zara is a good girl and doesn't chew 

I also buy treats.... in bulk and get her the odd raw meaty bone from the butchers for free. 

She also gets wormed/ de fleed every 3 months and i also buy that from the internet from vet web sites. Again it keeps costs down.

So overall i would say around 20 pounds per month.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

To be honest on a per month basis my Chi costs hardly anything. He eats Burns- a bag of which just lasts and lasts. The food would sooner go off date by the time he'd make it through the bag. 

His favourite toys are a £1 sheepskin ball that was in the bargain bin in [email protected] That or toilet roll tubes and old yoghurt pots.... 
He doesn't mind if he eats out of a pretty bowl or a washed out old plastic chinese carton. 
I bought his bed from one of those poundworld shops and it does just fine with an old blanket in it. 

He must be the trampiest chi on earth but it's not like dogs understand financial worth is it?  I used to spend a fortune on our dogs and I am not short of money but the reality was that half of that was "for me" rather than them and I put what I can into rescue instead. 

The thing that will cost you most is your time. But it's worth every minute as far as I'm concerned.


----------

